# Samsung Galaxy 5 or Galaxy Pop??



## gEEK001 (Feb 20, 2011)

Guys! I am really Confused between the Samsung Galaxy 5 and Samsung Galaxy pop. Please suggest the better one!
Samsung I5500 Galaxy 5 vs. Samsung Galaxy Mini S5570 - GSMArena.com

Does low resolution on bigger screen(240*320 on 3.2") will matter much to me??
I love downloading 100s of apps and I have not used any handset till now!


----------



## pauldmps (Feb 20, 2011)

Obviously, Galaxy Pop is overall better. The matter of resolution is of personal choice. I'd suggest you go to a shop & have a proper look of the screen whether you can use it or not. Another thing is that not all apps would work on that low resolution (most of them should).


----------



## techmaniack (Feb 20, 2011)

i've bought Galaxy pop on 18th Feb 2011 (day befor yesterday) and its battery life SUCKS... i've reduced the brightness,disabled WiFi and 3G yet no use.... if you want battery backup go for A60....


----------



## AndroidFan (Feb 20, 2011)

If you want to download a lot of apps and games, you might as well buy an LG Optimus One. A lot of apps won't run of Galaxy 5 and Galaxy Pop because of low resolution issue...

Between Galaxy 5 and Galaxy Pop, I believe Pop is the winner... hands-down...


----------



## funkysourav (Feb 20, 2011)

@op
buy neither
the sub10k market is flooded with substandard android phones
wait for a few days for some better option to crop up

or buy a sub 3k phone which suits your needs for the time being
the time is not quite right for android phones now


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 20, 2011)

funkysourav said:


> the sub10k market is flooded with substandard android phones



true but they can't just make a good quality android. the SOC cost quite a bit.



funkysourav said:


> wait for a few days for some better option to crop up



which one?


----------



## 123shree (Apr 14, 2011)

Buy Galaxy 5, the phone truely won't let you down. It has the same hardware spec's as LG O1( I mean Chipset,Processor,GPU,etc)and those hardware on a smaller screen would give you greater performence....
(There are a lot of Custom ROM's available for Galaxy 5(Motafoca MOD) and those truely improves performance and battery life)
Experimental (pre-alpha) CyanogenMod7 running android 2.3.3 is available for galaxy 5, had tested it. very stable but some drivers(wifi,camcorder,bluetooth,etc.,) don't work. Those will be fixed in no time. CyanogenMOD7- Quadrant score-949, Neocore-50.2FPS.
Multi-touch on it's way!!!!!!!


----------

